# Found these this morning



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

And solved a problem I didn't know I had... wood knob on the metal fork ends. just enlarge the holes. Notice the Marksman forks are more vertical than some, so bend them forward only a bit. Works for me. I can aim and hit things already... B)

Oh, flatbands on a wristrocket mod.

Thanks.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice modification skills


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## razberry (Mar 21, 2015)

Make sure you use strong epoxy, I can imagine this has the potential of sending you to the dentist in a hurry. Maybe there is an plastic knob solution as well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice idea ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After looking at your idea, I'm loving it more and more. Since I shoot F-16 forks forward this idea would work very, very well. A groove over the top would work great for OTT tubes too !!!!!

It would be a very fast and easy rubber band tie also, and in u case always pushing backwards when shooting so very safe !

I'm going to get some of those and try it out for sure, again great idea.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Someone tell me: if one simply trimmed off the forks at the bent tip and rounded the tops so that they were simply vertical forks. Then used the fork protectors and ran like that, would that work? I kind of asked myself if so then why aren't they just made that way and though maybe for safety of beginners - extra clearance? Anyways someone let me know because I'm thinking of giving a go with this Barnett frame I've got  :









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like a good time to experiment. I'm not sure what will work best but with a few tweaks you should be able to figure out what works best. Good luck.


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

That really make sense... Great modification skill.


----------

